# Great Lakes Steel head Spinners and how to make them



## psycodad (Jul 17, 2004)

Here is my latest article on steelhead spinners.

https://gfeteric.medium.com/great-l...tterns-work-and-how-to-make-them-3a4a2c9dfef2


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Are these the other day. First run of spinners more parts on there way. Concave pliers are must to start.


----------



## psycodad (Jul 17, 2004)

nighttime said:


> Are these the other day. First run of spinners more parts on there way. Concave pliers are must to start.
> View attachment 625429


Nice - I use to run just needle nose pliers but once I got a spinner jig I never went back. I also prefer tubing on the hook even on single hooks and tape on the back of the blade but what you have will work as is for sure.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Buddy lost a fish this morning on one so they work. Just getting started with spinner building so limiting my budget, most likely I’ll buy jig down the line but pliers work well and much easier than just needle nose I imagine.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

I like to build my spinners with split rings to attach the hooks. That way you can swap out or change hooks if needed. It also lessens the chance of a fish being lost due to hinge/ pry bar effect during the battle.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

I luv making my own spinners. Don't do any for steelhead buy tons for salmon. Nice work on the spins gents


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

Jim Bedford held a seminar at Jays several years ago that I was fortunate enough to attend, then I built a rod specific for throwing them.
I eventually made the trip to his home in Lansing to pick up some of his favorite blades he didn’t have with him at the time, but some blades, the wires, clevises, tape, and beads were available at Jays, along with the wire twisting jig that got me started

While I don’t recall catching too many Steel on them, both Kings and Cohos just crushed them, sometimes even flattening the VMC trebles I was using at the time. A top of the line Daiwa reel with an excellent drag and ten pound Maxima completed the setup and many a fish was released to live another day. Constantly moving was the secret, being the first person fishing the run or hole was not all that important, just doing something different than all of the others was.


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

this is a little bit of high jacking the thread but I was think about using spinners in the Maumee this spring....

I bought the jig and made a few than never made it back to the river where I used to fish mainly spinners... 

but with some spare time I was thinking of making some single hook spinners which would fall in line with the river requirement for hook size....

when I was younger we used Erie Deries only and would do quite well on the big eyes..... but that was drifting....

so I guess my question.... is a single hook a snag concerns when casting and bouncing....


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

I’m not sure if the single hook would create more of a snagging issue than treble hooks. Mostly how you fish them one would imagine, of course if the hole is packed with fish the possibility will be there. I think I’m done with spinner building for while on to rods.


----------



## wdf73 (Sep 14, 2009)

Where do you all get your components? I have bought them from Grand bait and tackle for years, but it seems they rarely have what I need anymore. 
I don't get many salmon on spinners, but do get steelhead


----------



## jd4223 (Feb 12, 2012)

Order from Janns NetCraft..there's an advertisement on this forum click on logo for a free catalog.


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

A much better source for components is from Fishermanshack in Oregon. They have genuine silver plated blades. It really makes a difference for steelhead.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Lure parts online is another good one.


----------

